# **Southern Ontario Meet-up - 7/26/09 - Important Information**



## mm03gn

Southern Ontario Meet – Details

When: Sunday, July 26th, 2009
Time: 11 am – Whenever your dog collapses 
Where: Bronte Creek Provincial Park **Campground Entrance**

Directions:
· Take the Q.E.W. to Bronte Road (Exit 111). 
· Go North (away from Lake Ontario) to Upper Middle Road. 
· Turn left on Upper Middle Road. 
· Drive one kilometre to the campground entrance on the right hand side.

**IMPORTANT NOTE*:* Bronte Park has 2 different entrances. If you type in the park into Google maps or Map Quest – you might be given directions to the “Day-Use Area” on Burloak Drive. This is NOT the entrance we will be using. Because the park is separated by a Creek – once inside that entrance, you cannot get to the leash-free zone that we will be using. 

How Much: $15/car for parking

I spoke with someone from the park, and we are NOT allowed to set up tents in the leash-free area. They said the reasoning was because we weren’t paying to camp, and other campers might see it unfair. Kinda lame, but whatevs.

What each family needs to bring:


-Lawn chairs/Blanket/Umbrella (as I mentioned, there will be no tent set up for shade, so you need to ensure that you bring what your family needs to stay comfortable!)
-Lunch/Drinks/Snacks – probably in a cooler
-Towel to dry your dog(s). I’m not sure how much water there is for them to play in, but I think they might find a way to get wet!
-Water bowl
-Rain coats/garbage bags in case it rains – this is rain or shine people!!
-Sunscreen/bugspray

Because there is such a large group coming – and some people are bringing their families, I thought it was probably best to just have everyone bring what THEY need for a day at the park. It would be too difficult to properly estimate how many people needed sandwiches, snacks, etc… 

I am making bandanas for the dogs with their names on them, so they will be identifiable to other owners. I’m going to also bring name tags for us people, so we can put faces to names (and screen names, I suppose!)

Totally optional, but if someone wanted to make some home made treats for the dogs, OR for the people, feel free to do so!

Any details I missed – please PM me, and I will edit my lists…but I think that covers most everything. Looking forward to seeing you all on the 26th!!

OH – before I forget. Here is the current list of doggies attending! If you can no longer make it, or would like to be added to the list, let me know…I will be making bandanas for the dogs on this list only, so please make sure your dog is on the list!! :wave:

Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
Steph (esSJay) with Molson
Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
Joe with Kia and Lila
Andrea (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
Allen (fameb) with Yogi
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker
_______(Dewy) with Noah
Lisa (Molly&Me) with Molly
Sandra (Lego&Jacub) - and Hubby, Geddy & Sawyer
Mike (Tuckman) with Tucker
Kristen (z24pride) with Boone 
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
______(RummysMum) with Rummy
Gwen and BIGDAWG with Nyg and Razz


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thanks a bunch... this is exactly what I was looking for!! I knew there was a park fee, but couldn't remember what. I can't wait to see sooo much gold flying uncontrollably around the place!!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Hi,
We will be joing you at the park next Sunday. Eli & Bailey will have sooo much fun.
Thanks,
Caron & Tom


----------



## mm03gn

** Updated List** 

Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
Steph (esSJay) with Molson
Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
Joe with Kia and Lila
Andrea (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
Allen (fameb) with Yogi
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker
_______(Dewy) with Noah
Lisa (Molly&Me) with Molly
Sandra (Lego&Jacub) - and Hubby, Geddy & Sawyer
Mike (Tuckman) with Tucker
Kristen (z24pride) with Boone 
______(RummysMum) with Rummy
Gwen and BIGDAWG with Nyg and Razz
Caron and Tom with Eli and Bailey


----------



## dogluver04

Just so you know you have Lori with Chloe on there twice.. What a great turnout its going to be!!


----------



## mm03gn

dogluver04 said:


> Just so you know you have Lori with Chloe on there twice.. What a great turnout its going to be!!


Thanks! Fixed it  Now there are only 2 Chloes coming, instead of 3...


----------



## Rob's GRs

Wow, you all are going to have a large turn out for your event. Take many pictures !!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Hey Melissa, 
My Bailey is male. Sorry, never thought to tell you. See you Sunday!
Thanks Caron


----------



## olik

I wish i was closer!!!TAke a lot of pictures!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me

Oh please take tons of pictures! I'm wishing I was there  Hubster would have come too, had we not been several provinces away.


----------



## mm03gn

We're officially on weather watch - 6 days till the meet!!!

Here is the link to the weather forecast: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0493 

It's supposed to be rainy and yucky most of this week - but Sunday is looking good so far. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that it stays that way!!


----------



## esSJay

fingers and paws are crossed!


----------



## dogluver04

I was really not going to mention weather at all becuz I didnt want to Jinx it.. lol but now that its said and done I hope its nice!


----------



## sabby

We are still good to go and plan on being there for 11am.
Waiting for our neighbour to confirm still.
Peeps shown on the list should post up and confirm if they can still make it...
We are looking forward to this..


----------



## asiacat

we are still planning on coming with maddison and chance...of course depending on the weather....as long as it isn't a downpour with thunder and lightening we will be there lol...


----------



## Gwen

BIGDAWG & I are going to have to cancel our plans to attend (even though we'd LOVE to meet y'all). 

I've been sick since Thursday & to the doctor this morning as I'm just not getting over it. Throat, ears, sinus & chest infection:yuck::yuck::yuck: and I'm not feeling the best either.

Needless to say, absolutely NOTHING has been done around the house or with the dogs and the meet would be a weekend thing (4 hour drive each way).

Next year...........


----------



## Joe

I am also hoping for a nice weather and can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## fameb

Just confirming that if weather is decent we'll be there. Unless it's pouring like crazy were good.


----------



## esSJay

looks like Dubai is on hold once again so Molson and I are going to be there!


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> looks like Dubai is on hold once again so Molson and I are going to be there!


Yay! I am happy to hear that! 

Of course since I posted the weather - the forecast has changed. It seems like we might not have a beautiful sunny day - it's calling for scattered showers  If it continues as it has the past few weeks - it shouldn't be too bad... so everyone please still come!


----------



## esSJay

Mother Nature can't scare Molson away - in fact he loves the rain so he will be there with bells on - rain or shine.


----------



## dogluver04

Its only Wednesday.. The weather forecast will change by sunday!


----------



## mm03gn

dogluver04 said:


> Its only Wednesday.. The weather forecast will change by sunday!


lol - that's what my hubby just told me! I sure hope you guys are right!


----------



## Molly&Me

As long as it doesn't rain we will be there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mm03gn

Woo hoo, we've been downgraded to "variable cloudiness" and 20% rain from "scattered showers" last night!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

We're looking forward to it!!!! :bowl:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So I don't know if I can make it. I'm too broke to bring food or pay for parking and I don't think it'd be fair for everyone else to be bringing food and me not bring anything.



That's a pretty far drive from where I'm from (a few hours I believe) so I dont think I even have enough gas to get there... 

I know Tucker would have loved this and we were sooo looking forward to it... I hope you guys take lots of pics.


----------



## mm03gn

GoldenLover84 said:


> So I don't know if I can make it. I'm too broke to bring food or pay for parking and I don't think it'd be fair for everyone else to be bringing food and me not bring anything.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty far drive from where I'm from (a few hours I believe) so I dont think I even have enough gas to get there...
> 
> I know Tucker would have loved this and we were sooo looking forward to it... I hope you guys take lots of pics.


Aww that is too bad! PM me your address so I can send you Tucker's bandana... I will be sure to take lots of pictures - don't worry!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh, I guess I miss understood... I thought we were bringing our own lunches?? Am I supposed to be bringing food for like a pot-luck?


----------



## esSJay

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh, I guess I miss understood... I thought we were bringing our own lunches?? Am I supposed to be bringing food for like a pot-luck?


No, I think you're right that we are all bringing our own lunches, snacks and food. That's what I plan to do anyway!


----------



## asiacat

yes i thought we are to bring our own lunches and if we wanted to bring something to share we can....i am debating whether or not to bring chance....he is great off leash and gets along with other dogs but getting him in there with a leash will be a challenge...i don't want him to scare anyone he is aggresive around other dogs on leash and we are working on it with a trainer but he jumps like a kangaroo and barks and has a big bark i just do not want him setting the stage for anything or scaring the other dogs or people....he comes across as a big mean guy but really he isn't.....after rescuing him the honeymoon stage is over now after two months and the real chance ha emerged lol...but we are working on him....


----------



## Lego&Jacub

esSJay said:


> No, I think you're right that we are all bringing our own lunches, snacks and food. That's what I plan to do anyway!


Oh good... I hope so... as we are not coming from home, but from my relatives house. We were planning on having eaten on the way, so that it's less to cart around. Well... we'll still be bringing beverages & camping chairs, but that's about it lol.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

asiacat said:


> yes i thought we are to bring our own lunches and if we wanted to bring something to share we can....i am debating whether or not to bring chance....he is great off leash and gets along with other dogs but getting him in there with a leash will be a challenge...i don't want him to scare anyone he is aggresive around other dogs on leash and we are working on it with a trainer but he jumps like a kangaroo and barks and has a big bark i just do not want him setting the stage for anything or scaring the other dogs or people....he comes across as a big mean guy but really he isn't.....after rescuing him the honeymoon stage is over now after two months and the real chance ha emerged lol...but we are working on him....



So long as he plays nice with other dogs and people you should bring him. Our Geddy is vocal when meeting other dogs and sometimes ppl too... as she hates waiting her turn to say hi... so she'll growl at times too. But we just explain that she's actually friendly, just impatient lol!!


----------



## mm03gn

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh, I guess I miss understood... I thought we were bringing our own lunches?? Am I supposed to be bringing food for like a pot-luck?


Yep - we're all bringing our own food - if anyone wants to bring extra snacks to share they are welcome to do so!



asiacat said:


> yes i thought we are to bring our own lunches and if we wanted to bring something to share we can....i am debating whether or not to bring chance....he is great off leash and gets along with other dogs but getting him in there with a leash will be a challenge...i don't want him to scare anyone he is aggresive around other dogs on leash and we are working on it with a trainer but he jumps like a kangaroo and barks and has a big bark i just do not want him setting the stage for anything or scaring the other dogs or people....he comes across as a big mean guy but really he isn't.....after rescuing him the honeymoon stage is over now after two months and the real chance ha emerged lol...but we are working on him....


I think it will be fine for Chance - there will be so many dogs there he'll be sure to "meet his match" and have a ball  If you are worried about getting them both to the off leash area - you can call my cell when you arrive and I can come to your car and take one of them for you? It's 905-510-4215...

Anyone who wants to jot that # down for the day of, feel free...in case any issues arrive with getting there and whatnot!


----------



## mm03gn

And PS - It looks like we'll have a nice sunny day afterall


----------



## New Golden Mom

Looks like we're going to have to cancel our plans to come. My husband has just had a huge project land on his desk for work and will be working all weekend. I don't feel confident in my driving abilities to drive all the way down to the big city on my own with Rufus as my co-pilot. We were really looking forward to coming. I hate that Steve's job gets in the way on weekends sometimes but someone has to pay for the dog treats and toys! Have fun guys..I wish we were going to meeting you all in person. Hopefully we'll make the next one!


----------



## esSJay

asiacat said:


> yes i thought we are to bring our own lunches and if we wanted to bring something to share we can....i am debating whether or not to bring chance....he is great off leash and gets along with other dogs but getting him in there with a leash will be a challenge...i don't want him to scare anyone he is aggresive around other dogs on leash and we are working on it with a trainer but he jumps like a kangaroo and barks and has a big bark i just do not want him setting the stage for anything or scaring the other dogs or people....he comes across as a big mean guy but really he isn't.....after rescuing him the honeymoon stage is over now after two months and the real chance ha emerged lol...but we are working on him....


If it's just the being on leash part and lots of barking, I'm sure it will be fine as I can't imagine it's a huge distance from the car to the off leash area. If you think you'll be comfortable once you get into the park, bring him along!

Surprisingly for his size/age, Molson is quite brave and loves to take on the big/loud dogs, but he's scared of little ones! hehe. I wouldn't be surprised if Molson takes a liking to Chance and spends most of the day chasing him around (or vice versa).


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> If it's just the being on leash part and lots of barking, I'm sure it will be fine as I can't imagine it's a huge distance from the car to the off leash area. If you think you'll be comfortable once you get into the park, bring him along!
> 
> Surprisingly for his size/age, Molson is quite brave and loves to take on the big/loud dogs, but he's scared of little ones! hehe. I wouldn't be surprised if Molson takes a liking to Chance and spends most of the day chasing him around (or vice versa).


Count Bailey in on that grouping too  She LOVES playing with the big boys (much to her daddy's chagrin!!) She will wrestle any dog - even those twice her size. She leaves the park with grass stains many days  DH always worries she's going to get hurt, but she doesn't seem to concerned about that! 

Burg won't pay too much attention to the dogs - she will be going from person to person meeting everyone and LOVING the fact that everyone will be happy to pet her


----------



## asiacat

my husband and kids are coming so i will be okay getting into the park i just didn't want to think oh great here comes a big mean guy if he barks and goes crazy on his leash jumping up and down with his hair on his back standing up this is what he does on leash...in the dog park he is fine and has never had any problems getting along with other dogs...he isn't as big and mean off leash as he is on leash....he has just scared alot of people around here with his behavior so i want to make sure....maddison loves other dogs but loves people as well so is usually more interested in people...it will be alot of fun i am sure...i was just worried about first impressions of chance...but maybe he will behave himself that day...thanks


----------



## fameb

Don't be worried every dog has it's faults or strange behaviours.

Our Yogi is nutball...He walks perfectly on leash but when he sees a group of dogs or people he'll pull and run in circle like no tommorow. So we'll have issues walking to the off leash area too lol.

Besides that he just started the habit of humping other dogs. We try so hard to stop him, but he still does it. It's funny when he's around another humpy dog, because they take turns and then start wrestling when the other doesn't let the humping. 

Either way I guess since were on topic of behaviours. Just a small warning...Yogi is not aggressive at all, I've never even heard him growl before. But there's a good chance that he may try to hump your dog...I'm sorry ahead of time if it happens, and I'll correct it as soon as I can.

Either way he loves rough play, bitey face, and wrestling. It sounds like he could find some nice matches this Sunday.


----------



## sabby

Melissa,

Our neighbour with Cruise bailed out last night.
But my sister is going to join us with her GR - "Cooper"

Weather looks good.

Does the creek run through the park?...would be neat for the dogs to play there if that was the case.


----------



## asiacat

fameb said:


> Don't be worried every dog has it's faults or strange behaviours.
> 
> Our Yogi is nutball...He walks perfectly on leash but when he sees a group of dogs or people he'll pull and run in circle like no tommorow. So we'll have issues walking to the off leash area too lol.
> 
> Besides that he just started the habit of humping other dogs. We try so hard to stop him, but he still does it. It's funny when he's around another humpy dog, because they take turns and then start wrestling when the other doesn't let the humping.
> 
> Either way I guess since were on topic of behaviours. Just a small warning...Yogi is not aggressive at all, I've never even heard him growl before. But there's a good chance that he may try to hump your dog...I'm sorry ahead of time if it happens, and I'll correct it as soon as I can.
> 
> Either way he loves rough play, bitey face, and wrestling. It sounds like he could find some nice matches this Sunday.


 LOL!! maddison is a humper too sometimes...


----------



## fameb

asiacat said:


> LOL!! maddison is a humper too sometimes...


LOL...Glad were not the only ones. I'm sure they'll have a blast when they meet


----------



## esSJay

fameb said:


> LOL...Glad were not the only ones. I'm sure they'll have a blast when they meet


I can almost guarantee that Molson will be in on that threesome! :doh: hehe But usually he only sticks to humping the guys...:uhoh:


I just have to ask, if all the girls going are spayed?


----------



## asiacat

esSJay said:


> I can almost guarantee that Molson will be in on that threesome! :doh: hehe But usually he only sticks to humping the guys...:uhoh:
> 
> 
> I just have to ask, if all the girls going are spayed?


 maddison is spayed and chance is neutered.....maddison is not gender specific when it comes to humping it all depends on who she thinks she needs to be dominant over lol...chance has never humped....yet...lol...


----------



## mm03gn

Burgundy is not spayed, but not in heat, so we will be fine 

I've used up all of my "Male" coloured bandana - so I will get creative and change the "Cruise" to "Cooper" I will find a way....after the Depeche Mode concert tonight 

The creek does not run through the dog park, but I think there MAY be a small stream or body of water...we will have to see! If there is water anywhere, I guarantee they'll find it!


----------



## mm03gn

This thread is making me laugh!! I'm just envisioning a conga line of (male) doggies all humping each other  I'm glad I'm bringing my camera!!


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> This thread is making me laugh!! I'm just envisioning a conga line of (male) doggies all humping each other  I'm glad I'm bringing my camera!!


LOL! how am I supposed to explain to my coworkers why I'm laughing?


----------



## dogluver04

13 more hours to go before we get to meet everyone!!!


----------



## mm03gn

Yayyy!!! Ok the weather has changed about 10 times in the last few days - but the forecast is now "chance of thunder showers" but if you look at the hourly forecast - it appears to be clear between 11-3, so I'm sure the Golden Retriever Gods will help us out and make sure we aren't rained on too bad  Just in case though, bring your umbrellas, and TARPS if you have them...so we can set up a little makeshift shanty town  I'm SOOOOO excited!!!


----------



## esSJay

whoo hoo! We can't wait... I just told Molson about it and he got the zoomies - now we are trying to settle him down for bedtime! 

See you all in a few hours!!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Yeah, today's the day! I'm thinking the weather will be nice. So looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## chloe920

sorry we can't make it.  I sent the organizer a PM apologizing for the last minute pull out. Hope everyone has a great time! The weather looks like it's going to co-operate.

Take lots of photos, and hopefully if there's another meet later in the summer, we can make that one.

Lori and Chloe


----------



## mm03gn

Alright we're on our way to the park, the weather is not great right now...I'm hoping it will clear in a bit...skies are clear around the area (fingers crossed). In the meantime, I'm going to set up a tent for shelter...park rules my ass


----------



## mm03gn

We are at the park and its lightening out so we're at a parking lot beside the entrance booth. We're trying to wait it out, but its looking bad...if you haven't left yet, you might not want to until further notice. I will keep you posted.


----------



## mm03gn

We're at the park, blue skies, but muddy!! Come on over!


----------



## esSJay

yay! It was so nice meeting everyone today and glad that the weather co-operated somewhat for an hour or two  

Molson is passed out in the front entrance - he couldn't make it any further into the house!

Can't wait to see everyone's pics!


----------



## asiacat

yes it was a great time despite the weather!! thank you melissa!!!! great job!!! and my kids are still in love with burgy!!! it was nice to meet everyone! maddison and chance are sleeping and aren't moving they are exhausted!


----------



## fameb

Such a pleasure to meet all of you today. It was a lot of fun, and Yogi finaly had his first swim!

All your dogs are wonderful and beautiful, and your all awesome as well.

Great job Mellissa for organizing everything!

I'll start a thread sometime in the near future for another meet up at the end of the summer.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Mad too is passed out in the front hallway. Means peace and quiet for Mad's Mom!

It was great meeting everyone and having so many fabulous Goldens in one place. Thanks again Melissa.

Cindy


----------



## dogluver04

It was so nice to see everyone and put names to faces, and dogs to owners.. lol We need to plan another meet, hopefully with better weather. The dogs didnt mind the weather though. Cant wait to see pictures... If anyone is on facebook that I dont have, feel free to add me (Trish Salvage). Sometimes I cant upload pics on the forum from my camera, but they are already on facebook.


----------



## asiacat

maddison and chance are awake and playing and running around again....they have waay too much energy....i thought they would be tired for the rest of the day...i guess not....and hopefully the next meet up there is better weather however the dogs loved it they didn't care at all.....


----------



## mm03gn

It was so awesome to see everyone! The dogs didn't seem to be bothered by the mud at all!  It was too bad that the weather wasn't the greatest, but we were lucky that it cleared up for us for those few hours! 

I am uploading the pictures right now so will be able to post them later this evening. In the meantime I have to do all of my errands, as I just woke up from my nap after getting home!


----------



## sabby

thank you Melissa for setting up this event.
We look forward to doing this again.
Seeing all the kids playing together was awesome.
Lets hope we have better weather next time.

btw You all have beautuful dogs.....proof below


----------



## sabby

pictures continued


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh my goodness!!!!!! It looks like you guys had an AMAZING time!!!!!!!

I just loved watching this little guy playing with the big kids!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe

Sorry guys, I couldn't come up. Family emergency.
I wish I could be there, looks like you and dogs had a lot of fun.


----------



## asiacat

awesome pics!!!!! once again!!!! love the pics of chance and maddison in there....


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Great Pics all! Looks like a fabulous time!


----------



## mm03gn

Your pictures were really good!! I noticed in the first bunch of pictures Bailey was the one with the stick in her mouth with 3-4 goldens hot on her trail... DH and I commented on how we didn't know where she was the ENTIRE time...she was just running running running ... no wonder she had a limp last night!! (It seemed better this morning though!)

And of course - love the picture of pretty Burg just sitting all clean and nice with the kids  (See my new avatar )


----------



## monomer

Wow!!! those are wonderful pictures, I'm jealous we couldn't be there... I think it'd be like a 6-8 hour drive for us. That place looks soooo cooool, literally!... its like they are romping around in a sea of green....... green stuff. I especially like the action shots, those dogs are absolutely into the moment. Wow, all I can say is I'm jealous and my dogs are jealous too.


----------

